
China gene-edited baby experiment 'may have created unintended mutations' - rauchp
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/dec/04/china-gene-edited-baby-experiment-may-have-created-unintended-mutations
======
rauchp
Many gene-mutation advocates were using this case to highlight how mass
genetic mutation is coming sooner than we think. The aftermath seems to
indicate that we have longer than most optimists believe before we can
effectively modify human genes.

Now that this attempt was a failure, I imagine it'll affect future research
considerably. This rogue attempt had to succeed in order to flip staunch
opponents towards supporting human gene modification in some form. Now we just
have a case people can point to as why this should never be done.

